# A "shy" Maltese



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

* I may have found a Maltese. But I'd like your input.
She's about 3 years old, a female Maltese. She's about 3 1/2 lbs.
She belongs to a breeder who lives fairly near here.
They found out she had a hernia, so they did surgery for that and of course, 
she won't be eligible for breeding that's why they are selling her.
Here's the thing:
They said she's "shy" and sortof backs away or cowers a bit when you
attempt to pick her up.
I think she's been living in a kennel.
The breeder has had her from puppyhood and she still does this to the
breeder.
Does this signify something other than extreme submissiveness?
The breeder says she DOES like to be held and loved on; just that when
you FIRST reach for her, she's a bit shy.

What do you think of this? Does it sound "bad" to you?

*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is it possible for you to meet this little one in person and see how she responds to you? Catcher can be shy, also. I have to approach him very gently and quietly. But he can also be a "terror"... just when approaching I try really hard not to look or appear intimidating. 

Frankly, I can't imagine that this breeder would even consider breeding a 3-1/2 pound Maltese. I would consider yourself a rescuer if you do take her. Perhaps you can spend some time with her and maybe even take her to your vet for a check up before committing....


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am not sure what degree of "shy" but Lily was also like that when I got her. The breeder had warned me about this, she said she was afraid of being picked up. She is also afraid of the vacuum and brooms. We have had her for 3 months now and she is learning it isn't a bad thing to be carried around, she even asks to be picked up sometimes. Don't let the initial meeting scare you, if you think you can work with her, I think sometimes different personalities work better together than some, Lily has blossomed into a very sweet outgoing darling and is getting better everyday. Lily was also adopted as an adult, she is 4 years old.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

* Oh yes, I'm going to meet the dog.
I just wondered if this was something unusal for a Maltese, to be so timid.
But it sounds like it isn't.
Part of it could be because she's used to a kennel.......?*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd look in our Breeders section and read, read, read the articles pinned in "How to Find a Responsible Breeder" and decide if this breeder meets the criteria.

There are many wonderful people who have fostered or adopted former puppy mill or kenneled dogs and I'm sure all would tell you that while it is rewarding, it is also very challenging. Dogs who have always been confined usually are more bonded to other dogs than they are to humans and most rescue groups won't place these dogs in a home where they will be the only dog. They need the security of having another dog around. Kenneled dogs can be very hard to housebreak and may have habits like spinning or poop eating if their circumstances were bad.

I don't want to discourage you because I believe 100% in adopting a rescue or retired Maltese, but I want to make sure you make an informed decision and not expect too much from this particular dog, at least not for quite awhile.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

*Thanks.
I hadn't considered the "bonding" thing.
She DOES have another Maltese for me to look at ~ a male puppy.
It's about 3 months old and she estimated his weight at 3 lbs.
She he would probably be more "people-oriented."

But really, as intelligent as Maltese are, I don't imagine it would take long for the female Maltese to bond to me, do you?
Maltese are supposed to be smart and people-oriented, so with lots of attention, maybe I could get her more comfortable with being picked up, etc.*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Think of it this way.... you are the dog and this "thing" that is WAY larger then you are is reaching down to do WHAT to you?

We have a "shy guy" and he was always in a kennel. He has opened up to our family but never ever wants to be picked up. He loved being on laps or sitting next to us, but not being "held" at all.

I was taught that by a dog trainer... and it seems real to me.

Can I ask who the breeder is? Or where they are?

Good LUCK!
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You are so smart to be doing some homework. First off, what about the breeder? You might not want this girl OR a pup if breeder is a puppy mill, or an irresponsible breeder. So if seems to be that the first order of business is to assess the breeder. 

2nd - has this girl been a breeder dog? How many litters has she had? If she has been used to breed puppies then you need to know and understand the problems associated with that.

3rd - where has she lived? If she's been in a crate her whole life then you can expect to spend a lot of time in retraining and gaining her trust. 

Like the others have said, we aren't trying to discourage......you just need some real info so you can make an informed decision. Believe me.....start with the breeder!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> *Thanks.
> I hadn't considered the "bonding" thing.
> She DOES have another Maltese for me to look at ~ a male puppy.
> It's about 3 months old and she estimated his weight at 3 lbs.
> ...


Maltese are smart and people oriented, but if these dogs are coming from a bad situation, they may not be the norm. Think of it as if you were adopting a human child. Would you expect a child from a violent, abusive home to be a normal, well adjusted child?

Lots of human contact in the first few weeks is essential to a puppy's development and future bonding to humans. That's why great breeders raise their puppies inside their homes. If the female or this puppy have not had this, he or she may not bond normally no matter how much love and attention you show her.

Start with the breeder. Do be sure she isn't on the USDA breeeders list, the so-called puppy mill list. http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html 

If she doesn't pass as a responsible breeder, I'd advise you walk away from both these dogs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would be very wary of a breeder who was going to breed a three pound maltese.
I would also ask to have her checked over by your vet before accepting her as you
never know if there could be other underlying problems. Shyness can also be
manifest if the dog does not feel well. Has she had a bile acids test? Does the
breeder do these things? Is she charging you for a 3 yr old ? Most good breeders

only charge the cost of spaying if she hasn't already been spayed.

I'm so glad you are asking questions before jumping in.

One more thing. Sometimes shyness cannot be overcome. Kennel dogs 

can be so traumatized they just don't get over it, so if you expect her to

become the outgoing dog a pup might be it may not happen.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

* Well, for one thing, she doesn't just breed Maltese. She breeds others and plus, she crosses Maltese with Yorkies to make "Morkies."







I don't approve of that AT ALL.
*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> * Well, for one thing, she doesn't just breed Maltese. She breeds others and plus, she crosses Maltese with Yorkies to make "Morkies."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

While I understand that someone has to rescue these dogs, I still wouldn't feel right about it if I didn't warn you as well. A perfectly healthy dog from a responsible breeder can (and will) still cost you soooo much money down the road. The thing is you will become so attached so quickly to this girl whether shes shy or not, and I would just hate to see you heartbroken when she becomes ill due to circumstances beyond your control. At least when you get a healthy dog from a good breeder you have so much to look forward too besides vet visits. I don't know what to tell you really, I feel like maybe my opinion is biased since I've been at the vet with Bella all week waiting for answers. I can't imagine having to go through this all the time not being quite certain about the dogs history. Whatever your decision, good luck. It sounds like you have a good heart and will be a goodd puppy mom to a lucky fluffbutt someday.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As Brit says, you can adopt adopt a retired show dog from one of the top Maltese breeders for the price of the spaying and a dental if you are approved. Rhapsody Maltese is advertising on their website that they will have some retirees available at the end of the year.

Loving and living with a chronically ill dog is heartbreaking. My Lady is a rescue and has mulitple health issues. They can financially drain you, too. 

This breeder has too many red flags IMO. There's a Maltese out there for you. I'd advise you to keep looking.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

> As Brit says, you can adopt adopt a retired show dog from one of the top Maltese breeders for the price of the spaying and a dental if you are approved.[/B]


* I wish!
I just talked to a lady in TX who has a retiring Maltese, she wants $1,200 for her, PLUS shipping.
So being able to "adopt" an adult would be sweet!

All the breeders I've spoke to are asking as much for the adults as they are for the puppies.

There is a kennel in IL who has adults they may retire in a couple of years but I haven't seen their dogs, I think you pay a nominal charge for them.

I will check out that breeder you mentioned, though. Thanks*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> QUOTE





> As Brit says, you can adopt adopt a retired show dog from one of the top Maltese breeders for the price of the spaying and a dental if you are approved.[/B]


* I wish!
I just talked to a lady in TX who has a retiring Maltese, she wants $1,200 for her, PLUS shipping.
So being able to "adopt" an adult would be sweet!

All the breeders I've spoke to are asking as much for the adults as they are for the puppies.

There is a kennel in IL who has adults they may retire in a couple of years but I haven't seen their dogs, I think you pay a nominal charge for them.

I will check out that breeder you mentioned, though. Thanks*
[/B][/QUOTE]

The top Maltese breeders are more concerned with finding the right home for their retirees rather than the money and all I've seen only charge the cost to spay and dental.


----------



## Amelias Daisy (Aug 6, 2006)

My daisy has had her days of cowering. I have had her for approx three weeks now. She is a tiny dog, about 5 months old now and weighs 1lb 8oz still. We have figured out that she likes to be played with "under" her body. We approach her gently. As time goes on she comes to us and waits for us to "tickle" her underneath. She doesnt like things over her head. I consider Daisy a rescue dog. Even though I paid thousands for her, but could not send her back to a "terrible" breeder.







I believe she too was a kennel dog, but is now used to our family and looks forward to us playing with her. I believe it is a trust issue, and in time you will figure out how to interact with the dog.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Jinx,
I agree with Miss Melanie. It takes a little bit for new puppies to come up to people. I have one now that wants to come up to me, but plays this game, come get me. Once I have him he talks and coos to me and snuggles right up. 
The important thing would be to have a healthy puppy and she will come around to you.
Tina 
http://itsmagicmaltese.com
I haven't posted him yet on my web.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Sharon Girvin of Bluehills Maltese told me a week or so ago that she has at least one retired female to place.

Here is the information from her site:

6 year old spayed female. Housebroken. $200 for spay plus all shipping expenses.

Home: 850-626-8772


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Sharon Girvin of Bluehills Maltese told me a week or so ago that she has at least one retired female to place.
> 
> Here is the information from her site:
> 
> ...


I have heard a rumor and am not sure whether or not it is true.............does Blue Hill have different quality Maltese? Some good and some not so good? If so, I would see whatever she is offering before I put down any money. As I said............this is second hand info that I heard.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Personally, I would want to see the dog before buying it. I wouldn't have a puppy shipped unless I personally knew and trusted the breeder.

I feel like 1200 for a dog you have already bred and are retiring is inappropriate but that's JMO.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=266860
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just as you did not want your friend slandered when she posted the picture of the dog with the blue eyes for breeding, I ask you to respect my friend and her reputation. 
I have known Sharon for a number of years. She has presented a number of wonderful dogs for show. We have talked at length about ethics and what is right for dogs. I hold her and her ethics in the highest regard, and do not think she deserves to be slandered by heresay.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

*YIKES, I just found Blue Hills site and she has listed on there that her retiring female is $1500!!!*

*OK, I see now: her retiree is $200 and her pet is $1500. *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ......
> 
> I have known Sharon for a number of years. She has presented a number of wonderful dogs for show. We have talked at length about ethics and what is right for dogs. I hold her and her ethics in the highest regard, and do not think she deserves to be slandered by heresay.[/B]


Faye, I'm glad to hear that Sharon is all that I have thought her to be based on reputation, etc. ... no personal contacts. A couple years ago when I was looking for a male I wrote Joyce Watkins and she was just lovely to me. She recommended that I contact Sharon Girvin, who she referred to as her "handler and partner". I would think that anyone in the the Maltese world who is associated closely with Joyce Watkins is A-OK!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a puppy from Sharon. His name is Blue Hill Magic's Quest For Success. His picture is my Avitar. He is a very nice puppy. When I was acquiring Tristan I talked to Sharon on the phone and e-mails. At the time she was going through a very difficult time in her life. She still took the time to answer my questions. Everyone I have talked to about Sharon has only good things to say about her. Most of her breeding program is based on Marcris Breeding as is mine. I have yet to see a dog that is perfect. 
Unless you have seen for yourself, you shouldn't say anything about them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> *YIKES, I just found Blue Hills site and she has listed on there that her retiring female is $1500!!!*
> 
> *OK, I see now: her retiree is $200 and her pet is $1500. *[/B]


That's about what you should expect to pay for a retiree from a good breeder, just the cost of spaying or neutering, dental, updates on vaccines, etc. Naturally, shipping or any travel expenses to pick the dog up would be your responsibility. Any breeder who wants to sell a retiree is suspect IMO.

The goal of the good breeders is to place these dogs in special homes where they will be spoiled and pampered for the rest of their lives. They are very picky about where their dogs go for that reason.

Where do you live? Maybe we can suggest a breeder in your area to contact.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Most good breeders are also pretty particular about placing their retirees. I presume it is because they've had these dogs for some years and want to be sure that they are going to the "right" household. I've never heard of a retiree being sold for more than some health costs and shipping.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Most good breeders are also pretty particular about placing their retirees. I presume it is because they've had these dogs for some years and want to be sure that they are going to the "right" household. I've never heard of a retiree being sold for more than some health costs and shipping.[/B]



When Sharon told me about this girl, she said she wanted her to have a home where she would be special and part of a family.
On an interesting note, she and I also had the same conversation I've had with others who have retirees to place. It seems that, even though these dogs are virtually "free" to the new owner and have many good years ahead of them, the people who inquire about them are not what we want because of their outlandish expectations. For instance, you would be amazed at the people who expect the dogs to be in full coat. Breeders do not keep retired show dogs in coat, as a rule. Retraining for potty is also needed when a dog moves from one home to another.
Personally, I like what my friend does with her retired dogs--she has them spayed and gives them to a person in a retirement community. There is a social worker who checks on the dogs, and if the person were to become disable and unable to care for the dog, the social worker would help find another elderly person to assume the adoption.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Personally, I like what my friend does with her retired dogs--she has them spayed and gives them to a person in a retirement community. There is a social worker who checks on the dogs, and if the person were to become disable and unable to care for the dog, the social worker would help find another elderly person to assume the adoption.[/B]


Faye, that is a lovely thing to do. How great for the retired dog and the older person. My folks are in their mid 70's and having Jolie here gets them out walking and gives them something to really focus on. They are even pushing that pink stroller many evenings after supper. They are by no means old, but I can EASILY see how it helps to have a dog(s) around!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=267096
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dian has been doing this for years, and she has had such a success with it that I am considering it when the time comes for me to part with any of mine. I know that time will come if I keep adding to my "herd", but right now, they are just retired couch potatoes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the Rhapsody Maltese website explains adopting a retired dog very well:

Occassionally, I have adults available for pet homes.
These are adults retired from breeding and showing. These
dogs will require extra attention from patient prospective
new owners for them to acclimate smoothly to a new home.
My retired dogs are placed for the cost of spaying them,
updating their vaccinations and having their teeth cleaned.
Any shipping costs would be at the new owners expense.
These dogs will need homes with prospective owners that
are prepared to re-potty train these dogs if needed and
that have the time to spend to help make the dog's
transition to a new home smoother. Adopting a retired
or rescue dog requires a special patient person that
has had pets in the past.

Adopting a retired show dog is not a way to get a cheap Maltese. As with any other dog who is rehomed, there will be issues that have to be overcome, potty training setbacks, etc. A very special person is required for these very special dogs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 2 Maltese girls. Lacie is almost 2 years old and has never been shy in that way with me or my husband but she will back away from new people that she doesn't know.

My second Maltese, Tilly, is only 4 months old and I have only had her for about 6 weeks. I know that she came from a puppy mill in Oklahoma and I found her in a pet shop. But I had to RESCUE her. She was very quite when I first got her and very, very, very thin. I'm sure it was due to all the stress. She had been shipped to Santa Fe at only 8 weeks of age (in the cargo area). She's doubled her weight since she came to live with us and she and Lacie are best friends and romp and play all the time. Tilly is not at all timid.

Both sleep on the bed with me at night and Tilly loves to snuggle and be loved, but even today, she backs away whenever I go to pick her up (unless she's asking to be picked up like when she wants in bed or on the sofa). 

If the little one you're interested in doesn't snap or bite, I believe that she probably just needs to be a house dog (not kept in a cage) and have fun and lots of love and her confidence will grow. She may always back away from new people, but, in time, I think she will not back away from you.

Sounds like she needs your help.


----------

